# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Dizajner, grafički...

## Mukica

...koji bi svu svoju silnu kreativnu energiju koju ima, ispucao malo volontirajuci u rodi... 

silno i jako hitno trebamo kreativca koji ima volje, vremena i pojma o Adobe paketu... 


cijenjene ponude na moj mejl ili direktno tu na topic

----------


## anchie76

Ima li koga?  :Trep trep:

----------


## Mukica

podizem!

----------


## Arkana10

moze izvan Hrvatske?

----------


## Mukica

pa normalno da moze... u ovo informaticko doba sve je moguce

----------


## fegusti

radim u photoshopu i indesignu, volje imam a vremena nesto manje.

----------


## ana.m

MM ima iskustsva (ostala mu 2 ispita do kraja grafičkog faksa i tako već 8 godina   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Nope:  ). O čemu se točno radi pa ga mogu pitati je li zainteresiran?
Jer uvijek kada mu kažem da li bi nekaj radio, on želi znati točno o čemu se radi.  8)

----------


## Mukica

Cure i decki... treba napravit dizajn promotivnog letka za platnene pelene marke Rodina pusa.

Mi dajemo slike koje imamo, nase fontove, logotipe i tekst koji obavezno mora ici, a vi svoje ideje kako biste to sve uklopili i promovirali pelene letkom.

Moze to biti i timski rad... 
Ne moramo imat samo jedan letak... moze ih bite vise...


Uvjet za ovo je da od udruge ne ocekujete nikakvu naknadu za svoj posao i da nakon sto to napravite to postaje vlasnistvo udruge Roda i vi ne polazete nikakva prava na to.
Znaci volonterski rad.
Za gust.


Svi koji zele na mejling listu oko ovog materijala neka mi se jave, tako da mogu ukljuciti i nase clanice koje rade na promociji pelena i koje ce vam znat vise rec o tome sto im zapravo treba.

----------


## Mukica

e da.. i nije to jedino sto treba napraviti... stalno ima nekaj...

----------


## renata

ako znate onu nasu brosuru o pelenama, zelenu s preklopom - e nju treba skratiti i pojeftiniti. malo nam je skupa da je dijelimo u vecim kolicinama.
znaci mi trebamo izdvojiti iz nje sadrzaj koji nam je bitan, a netko treba to opet sloziti (moze i vrlo slicno toj brosuri) na nekih 4 lista

----------


## Pticica

Pitati ću MM da li može, pa javim

----------


## Arkana10

Mukice poslala sam ti mail...

----------


## fegusti

> ...znaci mi trebamo izdvojiti iz nje sadrzaj koji nam je bitan, a netko treba to opet sloziti (moze i vrlo slicno toj brosuri) na nekih 4 lista


trenutno brošura ima 16 str. 
kada kažeš 4 strane misliš na format 30 x 15 cm presavijen na pola (15 x 15 cm zatvoreni format)? hoće li stati sve što želite?

----------


## sladjanaf

muki, imaš pp.

----------


## RozaGroza

Ne znam jel ovo još aktualno, ali evo ležim doma čuvam T i imam dosta vremena. Ako vam treba bilo što složiti, u InDesign-u, Photoshopu i Ilustratoru, tu sam   :Smile:

----------

